
High-school teen builds one-man submarine for $2,000 - smaili
http://www.cnn.com/2013/05/29/tech/innovation/teenager-justin-beckerman-builds-working-submarine/index.html
======
Moto7451
This is really neat. I probably drew 100 diagrams of submarine designs as a
kid. Kudos to him for actually building one (or four for that matter).

I'm curious if the 30ft depth limit is simply a practical safety limit (if you
remember back to High School Physics, 33ft of fresh water = 1 atmosphere of
pressure) or if he actually worked out the limits of the drainage
tubing/joints/skylight/other components. It would be cool if he did a
technical writeup.

~~~
salimmadjd
I also designed a bunch of submarines and wanted to build one for the masses.
Until my friends told me I was crazy and I would kill myself.

My final design was using scuba tanks to equalize the internal pressure of the
sub with ambient pressure at specific depth.

This was a clever design but limited it's usefulness to 30f as well.

It simplified the construction of the sub but limited its use as it required
depressurization following the same rules applied to SCUBA divers. So at 30ft
you could be submerged for a while, but any deeper it limited the time you
could remained submerged unless you depressurized before surfacing.

~~~
mtdewcmu
The odds of killing yourself with this type of project must be pretty high.

------
DanBC
His website is linked from the article, but it's worth looking at because it
has video and better images.

(<http://www.justinbeckerman.com/Site/Home.html>)

------
mongol
Another teen that has built a submarine is Håkan Lans
(<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/H%C3%A5kan_Lans>). He built a submarine that
took him close to 100 m deep (I find different sources, 90 - 110 m). This was
in 1968 while he was 18-19 years old. He subsequently was drafted to FOA, the
Swedish defense research institute, and is probably the most famous (to Swedes
in general) now living Swedish inventor.

------
charlieflowers
"Hey Ferb, I know what we're gonna do today."

------
charlieflowers
I want to know what kind of school he goes to. His productivity makes me
wonder if he is homeschooled or Unschooled.

Does anyone know?

~~~
lavezza
"Mendham High School student Justin Beckerman builds one-man submarine" -from
the article (highlights on the side)

------
ianstallings
This is so cool and I've followed others doing similar "personal" submarines.
I hope this continues trending and we see more private exploration of the
seas. It's quite an engineering feat, analogous to space travel in some ways.
The more work done in the field the more the cost will drop and the more
accesible it will become. I imagine one day we'll see the ocean in a much
different way.

------
brianbreslin
There was a guy at a recent RefreshMiami event who built himself a submarine
drone. Thing had a basic AI to let it swim on its own in his pool.

------
frozenport
Sounds incredibly dangerous, I hope they have some kind of backup or rescue
plan. Also without air tanks he could easily suffocate.

~~~
ErrantX
Relatively little danger, with the proper care and attention (it pumps oxygen
from the surface). Also, watch some of his interviews, he seems very
competent.

Finally; sometimes a little bit of danger is what makes things worthwhile :)

~~~
dailyrorschach
I imagine having a small pony bottle in with him would be enough to return to
the surface safely. <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pony_bottle>

------
alexvr
Awesome. Looks dangerous as hell, but I'm sure he'll be fine.

